# Topics > Robotics > Animatronics >  Roy the Robot from Roemotion Inc., Brian Roe, Auburn, California, USA

## Airicist

Website - roytherobot.com

Designer - Brian Roe

youtube.com/roemotion

"Meet Roy - An experiment in Animatronics: Part One" on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

Roy the robot servo test

 Published on Dec 20, 2012




> Testing servos with an adafruit 16 channel i2c controller and arduino. This is my Roy the robot arm from the recent kickstarter campaign.

----------


## Airicist

MaKey MaKey + Roy the Robot's Hand 




> Published on Jan 1, 2013
> 
> A mashup of 2 Kickstarter projects.
> 
> I reprogrammed MaKeyMaKey ("MaKey MaKey: An Invention Kit for Everyone") to control Roy the Robot's hand 
> 
> Code: https://github.com/tiegz/RoyMaKeyMaKey

----------


## Airicist

Meet Roy Kickstarter Video 

 Published on Apr 7, 2013




> This is the original video used for my Kickstarter campaign.

----------


## Airicist

Roy the Robot

 Published on May 18, 2014




> Brian Roe introduces Roy the Robot, and explains his plan to sell individual component kits for makers and hobbyists.

----------

